# Nutra nuggets?



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Any opinions?

Ingredients:
Lamb meal, peas, wheat flour, rice bran, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), brewers rice, beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural flavor, fish meal, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 25.0% Minimum 
Crude Fat 15.0% Minimum 
Crude Fiber 3.0% Maximum 
Moisture 10.0% Maximum 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids * 2.4% Minimum 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids * 0.4% Minimum 
Glucosamine Hydrochloride * 300 mg/kg Minimum 
Chondroitin Sulfate * 100 mg/kg Minimum 

Protein: 25% Fat: 15%
Calories: 3,631 kcal/kg (340 kcal/cup) Calculated ME

Feeding Guideline (standard measuring cups/day)
Weight (lbs.) Standard Measuring Cups/Day 

10 or Less 1/2 - 1 
10 - 20 1 - 1 1/2 
20 - 30 1 1/2 - 2 
30 - 40 2 - 2 1/2 
40 - 60 2 1/2 - 3 1/4 
60 - 80 3 1/4 - 4 
80 - 100 4 - 4 2/3


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It's good that a named meat meal is the first ingredient. I don't like to see peas as a major protein source. And it has a lot of grains. How much does it cost?


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Willowy said:


> It's good that a named meat meal is the first ingredient. I don't like to see peas as a major protein source. And it has a lot of grains. How much does it cost?


It is $22 for a 40 pound bag, at Costco.
I feed Sandy Kirkland brand but I want to switch back and forth between the chicken formula and the lamb formula. 
The problem is that for some reason the Kirkland lamb formula is bigger sized kibble. Sandy seems to eat bigger sized kibbles much faster than the smaller sized ones and then throws up.

Then I saw the Nutra Nuggets lamb formula and its kibbles are smaller, the ingredients didn't look too bad so I got some. If she does good on it I will switch back and forth between the Nutra nugget lamb and the kirkland chicken. 

ETA: The peas are at least way better than corn, yes?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, for that price it's not bad (I tend to evaluate foods based on a quality to price ratio....). I do think the Kirkland has better ingredients, but I understand wanting to rotate. I guess you can see how she does on it anyway.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

What do you think about the wheat flour? (shes not allergic to wheat, or anything else, so far).


----------

